# Facebook sees decline in users



## lexx (Feb 21, 2008)

*Social networking site Facebook has seen its first drop in UK users in January, new industry data indicates.*

Users fell 5% to 8.5 million in January from 8.9 million in December, according to data from Nielsen Online.

This was the first drop in user numbers since July 2006 when Nielsen began compiling data on the site.

Nic Howell, deputy editor of industry magazine New Media Age, said the site was no longer as popular among its core audience of young people.

"Social networking is as much about who isn't on the site as who is - when Tory MPs and major corporations start profiles on Facebook, its brand is devalued, driving its core user base into the arms of newer and more credible alternatives," he said.

More here


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2008)

Παρατηρώ ότι δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω την εικόνα με Edit.
Επίσης θυμίζω ότι σ' αυτά τα νήματα δεν μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε μήνυμα.
Μπορούν να αναρτούν άρθρα moderators και άνω (είναι pre-moderated φόρουμ, δεν μπορεί να ανεβαίνει όποιο όποιο άρθρο που είδε κάπου κάποιος περιστασιακός χρήστης).
Αν κάποιος θέλει να σχολιάσει άρθρο που εμφανίζεται εδώ, θα το κάνει στα φόρουμ χρηστών, με σύνδεσμο. Ενδεχομένως να μείνει ανοιχτή η δυνατότητα προσθήκης μηνύματος στους συντονιστές, αλλά μόνο για να προσθέσουν άλλο άρθρο, όχι σχόλιο.


----------

